# New Sailboat owners.



## P23newtome (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi to all.
My wife and recently bought a 1987 Precision 23. We are really excited. 
we have so much to learn…the journey is THE destination. Our sailing will mostly be on Lake Michigan (from Western Michigan) and associated water ways. 
‘Our P23 is in excellent shape and ready to get under sail. 
I raised the mast this weekend, however I do not have an owners manual yet. I am seeking help/advice regarding rigging the backstay system. I spoke to a very helpful guy at Precision Boatworks today. He tried to send a photo from their archives. I never received the picture. An owners manual is on the way.
can anyone provide any assistanc? We awe hoping to go sailing this weekend, but this is the most recent hurdle.
we look forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

I can't help you on your inquiry (thought I'm sure others here can), but welcome nonetheless from another new member and good luck and have fun with your new baby.

Cheers,

Annapolitan


----------



## SV Moondog (Jul 20, 2021)

Congrats on your new to you boat. A 23' boat is more of a day sailer so I doubt you'll be looking at any overnighters That said Lake Michigan is a huge body of water so be extra careful about your weather as a small boat like that is not going to easily handle a lot of big waves or storm conditions


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

the boat is a great boat with space to sleep 4. I sailed one around Lake Mead in 1990 for a week where we beached every night and camp and cooked on the shore but slept in the boat as it was a lot more comfy then the ground. I remember that it had an odd setup for the backstay and mainsheet bridle that are one and the same. the back stay will connect to the bridle that is mounted to the transom on each side of the tiller and has a triangle angle bracket that connects between the backstay and the bridle and the mainsheet block and cleat connects to the third hole in the triangle. had no adjustable traveler so it was hard to get good mainsail trim but it sail well with this setup. here is a pic I found of the setup.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I had a Precision 23, but a more recent model. I'm in Muskegon, and would be glad to take a look if you're nearby.


----------



## P23newtome (Jul 27, 2021)

Siamese said:


> I had a Precision 23, but a more recent model. I'm in Muskegon, and would be glad to take a look if you're nearby.


Thank you.
we would be willing to trailer up to meet you. We are I. The Caledonia/Alto area. south of the Grand Rapids airport. Any and all help and advice is welcomed.


----------



## P23newtome (Jul 27, 2021)

overbored said:


> the boat is a great boat with space to sleep 4. I sailed one around Lake Mead in 1990 for a week where we beached every night and camp and cooked on the shore but slept in the boat as it was a lot more comfy then the ground. I remember that it had an odd setup for the backstay and mainsheet bridle that are one and the same. the back stay will connect to the bridle that is mounted to the transom on each side of the tiller and has a triangle angle bracket that connects between the backstay and the bridle and the mainsheet block and cleat connects to the third hole in the triangle. had no adjustable traveler so it was hard to get good mainsail trim but it sail well with this setup. here is a pic I found of the setup.
> 
> View attachment 139940


Thank you.


----------

